# The 10K Rabbit Hutch..



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Brilliant! :lol:

BBC News - The Â£10,000 hi-tech rabbit hutch

xx


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Love it! Going to show my Dad tonight and see if I can persuade him to knock me one up, highly doubtful, but worth a try


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

Now that's is amazing! If I come back in the next life as a Rabbit, I hope he is my owner lolol


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

apart from they keep giants in that with no run.... its TINY for a giant, would just about do for 2 normal sized buns, with a run..... but for giants.........

also it only actually cost them 1K to make


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

I saw this a few days ago, sorry but it looks more like a boy's toy rather than a suitable home for the buns. Yeah ok it is 7ft but it has no run access and if you look at the giant there is no way he could do 3 hops in that hutch with all the "gadgets".
They could have made a mansion with £1000 so poorly executed IMO


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

Grace_Lily said:


> Love it! Going to show my Dad tonight and see if I can persuade him to knock me one up, highly doubtful, but worth a try


You could do much, much better for less


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

The hutch itself only cost about £1000 to make, the rest of the money was spent on the cameras and lights which aren't really neccessary!

And although it's a well made hutch it is still fairly small especially considering one of the bunnies is a giant. It needs a permanent run attatched and THEN it would be great!


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I think the only thing missing is a run! The shed looks fantastic but, hi-tech as it was, it didn't actually look as if they had that much space to be honest! I'm happy with our shed & run which we knocked up for a few hundred quid (10k?!?! I'd open an animal rescue centre with that!). 

I have to admit that I have on occasion remarked to my husband that it would be nice to have a 'bunny cam' so I could check on Buddy from the house, though (in addition to the regular visits to the shed, of course)!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

With a massive stae-of-the-art run attached it would be even better


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i used to have a bunny cam set up on one of my hutches... untill the wiring got damaged :lol:


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

Can I pretty please be reincarnated as one of his pets?


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I dont think its that great to be honest.. My rabbits have a 8X6ft shed which is opened every morning so they have free range in their garden which is about 25ft X 10ft.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I was just coming here to put that exact same link up lol


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

A £10k hutch?! Pah! That's nothing!! My two live in a £125,000 flat, of which they have free range so about 20 times as much room, electric heating, electric lighting and about £2000 worth of carpet to chew up! (which indeed they do! ) Not to mention the company, and love of their bunny mummy aka me!  They're pampered? Well, mine are positively spoilt then! :thumbup1:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I was coming on here to see if anyone had posted this up yet lol!
I dont think its all that great, it isnt big enough as it is for a Conti, he would have been better to have a shed with a run and the cctv and lighting in that!
My shed has lights and guttering, does that make it worth thousands!! Has made me want to nick the camera from our drive and put it in the shed!
My grandad was impressed, told me to put look east on and brought the paper cutting round for me!

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow impressive!!!


----------

